# Club Wyndham Plus Question



## Forensicpsych53 (Aug 31, 2017)

I own resale Worldmark points.  The contract I bought resale was originally purchased from the developer before Nov 2006.  Do I have access to Club Wyndham Plus?  If so, would my Club Wyndham Plus points be designated a special way in the account?  If I am allowed to use such for Club Wyndham Plus, how would I go about doing so?  I really appreciate the information!


----------



## rhonda (Aug 31, 2017)

When did _you_ buy this account?  (It doesn't matter when the contract was originally purchased but, instead, when _you_ closed on the account.)  When you look at your account online, do you see your points as "WM+A" points/credits?

If you closed on the account before Nov 2006, you should be able to use your points to book Wyndham properties via Club Pass.  Each reservation transaction costs $99 and can only be booked using "WM+A" eligible points.  Club Pass reservations are booked by phone through the WM Vacation Planning Center.

Link to WM Club Pass Guidelines.


----------



## Forensicpsych53 (Aug 31, 2017)

I bought resale two years ago.  The account just shows WM credits.  Thanks for the link and information -- it appears that I do not qualify.  Again, I really appreciate the help.  TUG is wonderful!


----------

